# Bolens ID



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

A friend just gave me 2 tractors,one is a wheel-Horse C-160,and the other he only said it was a Bolens,with a shaft-driven deck.
I only got a quick look at it,but I know it has a Kohler engine(looks like a K341),and I'd like to know ,if I can't find #s,how else can I i.d.it?


----------



## wilberj (Aug 31, 2009)

Ride a matic?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

No idea,actually. I haven't seen it,yet. I have to move a lot of junk out of the way,in order to get to it. I could see the side of the engine,and it looks like either a Kohler,or a Wisconsin. Rick says it has a shaft-driven deck.That's all I know,at this point.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Tried to get some pics of the tractors,today,but for some reason,the batteries are missing from my camera!(MICE??) No visible markings,and the decals are faded.
I'll try again,tomorrow,when I KNOW the camera has batteries!


----------



## wilberj (Aug 31, 2009)

Lansing, Michigan your not to far from me and my fleet.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Where are you at?


----------



## wilberj (Aug 31, 2009)

North of lansing about 45 min.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Got a better look at it today,while trying to move the stuff around it.
It has a K301 kohler 12hp engine and an 8-speed trans. Still can't see any #'s,yet,and I haven't replaced my camera yet,so no pics,either.
It has me curious,though!


----------



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

Ok, I read the posts about ID ing the Bolens. My numbers don't match any of these. It's a model 1656 with a serial number of 0200468. Can anyone help match these up. 
Thanks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Where did the serial number come from? The frame tag,or the engine?


----------



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

I have one with the same model number. I found out, and I think it's right. That it is a small tube model. Made in or around 1973. There are manuals for it. The serial number will tell you what engine should be on it. Mine has the hydraulic deck life. These are very versatile tractors. I've seen them with lifts on the front and back. And from what I can gain from I've read. The parts should be easy to find. Mine has a Tecumseh engine on it. I've posted some pictures of it. Although it's still in the back of my truck.


----------

